# 2005 Frontier Nismo - King Cab? Crew Cab?



## 05_NISMO_FRONTIER (Mar 20, 2005)

what do you guys/girls perfer?

King Cab?? or the Crew Cab??


i think the king cab looks a lot better....but its small in the back.

crew cab looks nice too but i dont know...

does the size of either the king cab or the crew cab effect the performance of the car? weigh more? make it slower or wat not??


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

05_NISMO_FRONTIER said:


> what do you guys/girls perfer?
> 
> King Cab?? or the Crew Cab??
> 
> ...


crew cab has a longer wheel base?
king is shorter?

less weight on king cab? (assuming) same vg33r motor? math please


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

The new Frontiers all have the same frame, etc. so getting a CC is going to shorten your wheelbase. I got a CC, wasn't a problem for me, but that all depends. I'm sure the added weight would probobly slow it down... I only drove CC 4x4 Nismos, no KCs. I think the CC looks great with blue and the roof rack  but I guess it's all a matter of opinion. My main reason for getting the CC was the sunroof/roof rack... I don't think I'll go without a sunroof ever again. Of course, none of my family/friends could get in the back of a KC, lol.

No matter which options you choose, the V6 will keep you happy. Mine seems to have fully broken in, and the thing darts. Even with the weight of the CC, 4x4 case, off-road package, suspension, etc etc, mine still feels like it could compete with my old Armada (that thing was fast!).


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

05_NISMO_FRONTIER said:


> what do you guys/girls perfer?
> 
> King Cab?? or the Crew Cab??
> 
> ...


I prefer the look of two doors (versus four) on pretty much any vehicle, but the "jump seat" on my '04 KC can barely be called a seat and not many people could fit back there or sit back there for any length of time even if they can fit.

BTW, the '04 KC comes in long bed only and according to the chart in my owner's manual, has the same wheelbase and its3" longer than the CC short bed. Don't know about the weights; the manual says to read the door jamb placard for that.


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

The jumpseats on the '05 KC can be described just as jerryp said about the '04s. I guess they would be OK for a very small child, but other than that it's just storage.

Did a little research, both have the same wheelbase, and the beds are as follows:

KC: w/o extender 73.3 w/ extender ~ 83.3
CC: w/o extender 59.5 w/ extender ~ 69.5

If you are into safety, the CC has available side (in the front seats) and curtain airbags (big deal for me). But I think just about everything else is the same.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*KC?CC*

I just purchased a '05 KC Frontier. I looked at the CC, but
I don't like the sunroof nor the roof rack. On the other hand I did like the color matched bumper, outside mirrors,
and door handles. I also liked the auto-dimming mirror and the homelink feature.

If you carry more than 2 people very much the CC would 
be the logical choice. If you need more space in the bed then the KC would be your choice.

I personally like the looks of the KC much better and I rarely ever carry more than 2 people in my truck. I have a car for people transport.

You will love your Frontier whichever style you decide on.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.

Gerald





QUOTE=05_NISMO_FRONTIER]what do you guys/girls perfer?

King Cab?? or the Crew Cab??


i think the king cab looks a lot better....but its small in the back.

crew cab looks nice too but i dont know...

does the size of either the king cab or the crew cab effect the performance of the car? weigh more? make it slower or wat not??[/QUOTE]


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

Jarek said:


> crew cab has a longer wheel base?
> king is shorter?
> 
> less weight on king cab? (assuming) same vg33r motor? math please


The KC and the CC have the same platform and thus have the same wheelbase. In identical trim, the CC will be slightly heavier (about 100#). The VGR33 engine is not available in the 2005 Frontier--only a 2.5L 4-cyl or the new VQ40 V-6.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> The KC and the CC have the same platform and thus have the same wheelbase. In identical trim, the CC will be slightly heavier (about 100#). The VGR33 engine is not available in the 2005 Frontier--only a 2.5L 4-cyl or the new VQ40 V-6.


yep found that out not too long after this post was started...  that VQ40 must haul some butt for its size


----------



## ogomoe (Aug 22, 2004)

*go for the king cab*

once you have a two-seater, you'll never have to worry about being the designated driver.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I test drove both the KC and CC in the two wheel drive model, more to see the difference between the NISMO and the SE, the CC was NISMO trim the KC was SE. I found the KC to have more get up and go off the line and I'm sure that has to do with the added weight. The NISMO had a stiffer ride than the SE, but I'm sure that had to do with the off-road shocks. Both seems to handle well on the test drive, and both had good highway manners!

To correct a previous post, the side curtain airbags are available in both the KC and the CC, my KC NISMO has them. 

I liked the looks of the KC when I first saw it, and our kids are grown and on their own, so I had no need for the CC. Quite honestly I'd like to remove the jump seats as they take up cargo space, but once removed there are a couple obvious, ugly holes left in the otherwise good looking interior!


----------



## r7av7en7 (Jun 20, 2005)

I just bought the KC NISMO Frontier, and I have to say that I looked at a Crew Cab and did not like it, I felt like I was driving an SUV and I just got rid of my SUV, personally I don't haul many people so I don't have a problem only having the KC


----------



## thx1158 (Apr 30, 2005)

r7av7en7 said:


> I just bought the KC NISMO Frontier, and I have to say that I looked at a Crew Cab and did not like it, I felt like I was driving an SUV and I just got rid of my SUV, personally I don't haul many people so I don't have a problem only having the KC


My Bulldog loves the rear jump in the CC. I looked at it this way....I wanted a truck so the rear size wasnt an issue for me. If you need to haul people in the rear...the King is the only way to go.


----------



## jklein (Jul 13, 2005)

I got the CC because I'm usually the one carting the kids around (teenagers and their friends), so it was either get a CC or have to use my wife's Santa Fe....hmm...think, think, think  . (nothing against the Santa Fe, though, good little SUV).

I definitely didn't like the looks of the shortbed CC, so I got the longbed version. Something about the cab being visibly longer than the bed just looks weird to me, like those Sportracs that crack me up whenever I see them (not that the CC shortbed looks anywhere near that ridiculous). And that extra length really does help when you're hauling stuff.

You'll have slightly better pickup and mpg with the KC, but unless that's a super-concern, the marginal difference wouldn't bother you. I don't find any problem with the V6 performance; sure my old Ram V8 was better but it was also 11 mpg. My Frontier CC does fine both city/hwy and any want for more power is only "for the thrill of it".

I also find it's real nice to have real rear seats so when the family goes somewhere there's not a whole lot of reason I can't take my truck (except 5mpg less than the Santa Fe). I even park behind my wife's Santa Fe sometimes when I know we're going somewhere later just so I can say, "oh, let's just take the truck since I gotta move it anyway." Yeah, I'm a little sneaky that way...  

Hope that helps,
Jeff K.


----------

